# NOD32 2.7 Beta.



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

NOD32 2.7 beta available for testing - Wilders Security Forums



> ESET is proud to present a new beta version of NOD32 2.7 that brings full Windows Vista compatibility as well as significant improvements in terms of detection and cleaning of malware.
> 
> New features:
> - full Microsoft Windows Vista 32/64-bit compatibility
> ...


----------

